# Look at how expensive this betta is going for on AB! with 6 days left..



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1305089988
He looks like a porcelain doll! he is really cute. but that's a lot of money already.. and still has a lot of time. Do you think it'll go up-to like, 300?

So Im looking on AB for a crowntail. I really want a black one. I saw one, but the ends of his fins confuse me. Can someone tell me if this is normal?










They look rounded, and are black, but I think that's his coloring.
I may be wrong, but I swore I read something of crowntails get fin rot more easily, is that true? I really want one though!

Thanks!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow, the first guy is very pretty, but if I as a pet owner and not a breeder ever spent more than $20 on a fish (before shipping), I would consider myself crazy! So, yes, gorgeous fish, and I know you'll never find one like him in a pet store, but I'm okay with that!

As for the CT, I'm no expert, and I'm not particularly fond of them, since they seem to me to always look like their fins are in disarray, but I don't see any issue with that boy's fins. He looks like he has a double ray going on, but again, no expert. Another pretty find, though!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He seems like he has an extreme sort of double rays. I have a CT myself and that is a gorgeous fish to own.


----------

